
Meet 'Intrusion Truth,' the Mysterious Group Doxing Chinese Intel Hackers - petethomas
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjka84/intrusion-truth-group-doxing-hackers-chinese-intelligence
======
cypherg
one of the basement boys got a bored living in a scif for 10 hours a day,
sounds like.

